# Miami, FL- two RED Goldens! Gorgeous!



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are safe as far as I know, but I don't know how long the owner can have them. I have made contact and she still has them.

(She told me she is in Miami)

posted — 09-27-2009

Golden Retriever

Adult, Male and female!

I have to Golden Retrievers. I would like for someone to adopt these two awesome dogs. There very lovable, love people great with kids. You cant ask for much more. The girl is 5 years old and the male is 2 years old. I would love to find them a good home. You can e-mail me at: [email protected]. Thank you

Owner: 
Elizabeth Cruz


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Acc*

ACC


Did you give Elizabeth the links to all of the Golden Ret. Rescues in FL?

Hoping she turns both of these gorgeous GR's over to rescue


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

South Florida? Anyone? Look at that face!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

do you know if she would consider working with a rescue? If so, then I will contact Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue to start contact. I'm in South Florida (just north of her, Broward County).


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Can you email her with the info and ask if she'd be willing? I don't know anything other than as of yesterday morning when I checked email she said she still had them. I asked where she lives and she replied "Miami"


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

will do; I'm a member of Everglades Rescue, although not on the Board of Directors. No problem.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks so much!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

Well, the case gets more curious--Elizabeth Cruz emailed me back and said she is having a run of bad luck; one of the dogs was able to flip the door handle of the gate and they both got loose and they are now in custody of Miami Animal Control. This apparently just happened yesterday evening--her email back to me was at 9:45 pm and she got a call saying that ACC has them both.

She says the fee to get them back is $300; she can't afford it. That is why she was advertising for a home for both dogs. She said I could go down and pick them up (well, that would be nice, except I'm leaving for NYC for a family wedding for 4 days tomorrow!).

I've emailed Everglades Golden Retriever Rescue and forwarded Elizabeth's email address to them to see how the two of them want to handle this--I'm pretty sure that Miami ACC will waive any fees to a rescue group; but Elizabeth would have to waive her legal rights to the two dogs. They will have to sort it out. Elizabeth asked me to even verify if they were with Miami ACC--but I'm in the process of packing and getting my golden ready for boarding with a friend's. But thought I would post with this update.

If someone can verify they are there, that would be great. I have emailed the president of EGRR.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Oh wow. Thanks for this update. I'm so glad that you contacted her. Sound like she doesn't care all that much about them.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I can be a real tough nut too, and to be honest, that is exactly what I thought too.

I got an email back from the EGRR rescue president, and so far, in her search of Miami ACC, there's no match--she's found a nice male golden, and a mix--and the photos don't match up with what has been posted here.

She is alerting their contact down in Miami; Miami ACC apparently started a new policy. Get this--the rescue group has to take a "course" in order to be approved to pull dogs (!!!) and the only ones that can pull dogs are the members who took the course. So even though I am a member of Everglades Rescue, I couldn't pull any dogs down in Miami because I didn't take the "course."

I'm sorry, but the role of ACC is to be able to facilitate the adoption and rehoming of surrendered animals--not MAKE IT DIFFICULT!!! Why is there such a problem throughout this country? ACC's, and their crazy policies, are part of the problem--rant off now--sorry about that.

Anyway, EGRR is contacting one of the people who "took the course" who can pull dogs; the other person is on vacation. Sorry about this--just had to blow steam on stupid bureaucratic policies. 

Hopefully we'll figure out where these 2 goldies are.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Goodness, those babies are lost on the streets!!! I am horrified.

And that policy is ridiculous!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I know; Miami is, all in all, poorly run. That's my opinion, but a quick Google search will come up with enough corruption stories for many evenings of bedtime reading. The government's ban of pit bulls was grandfathered in, there are practically no golden retriever breeders in the county because of the egregious breeder licensing/ownership restrictions and they go on and on about the pet "over population" problem and yet make it so difficult for rescue organizations to work with them. Sheesh.

I'm not on the Board of the local golden rescue group, so I don't know all these ins and outs, but this is just so frustrating, because the rescue groups, IMHO, are the ones who really are on the front lines that can get the job done the best and rehome these pets, and support them for the rest of their lives, in essence, filling the role of a responsible breeder.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes, it is just so messed up. F*** Dade county! 

I hope the Golden that is there can be pulled.


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

This is the only pure bred goldie, a male, estimated age, close to 3 years, found September 30; rescue is working on him. I've been told there are NO OTHER pure bred golden retrievers in the Miami Dade ACC--so I have no idea who called Elizabeth Cruz, or what she could be talking about in her email.

SHADOW 2 - ID#A1197490


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I hope he gets pulled, and I hope her two dogs are safe. Ugh.


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

He is a good looking golden...hope he gets pulled.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Reply*

Is It possible that Animal Control has not updated their site and the two Golden Rets. are there?


----------

